# FX VS. RAW Pure Accuracy



## rifle50 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi All. What is the purest accuracy of above named PCP Rifles? At 50 yds and out to 100 specifically.........I read reviews and become more confused the more i read........And Most likely the TARGET MODELS of each manufacturer..The smooth bore of FX also vs the RAW Lothar Walther BBL..ALSO for 100 yd, would .25 be preferable to .22 Caliber?.........Thanks.....Carl


----------

